# I ain't got no cigarettes



## turk1900

I ain't got no cigarettes

Hola. Això és una doble negació? Vol dir que estic sense cigarrets o què no puc estar sense?

Gràcies... una altra vegada

Turk


----------



## pickypuck

Vol dir que està sense cigarrets, malgrat la doble negació.


----------



## turk1900

Gràcies. Però segueixo amb el tema "cigarrets":
I smoke old stogies I have found
Short, but not too big around

Stogies (crec) són un tipus de cigarrets barats... és la segona frase que no sé encaixar...

Turk


----------



## Vivero

Perdón, no hablo catalán, así que en este foro me limito a leer y aprender. Pero me siento obligado a decir que el título de este hilo no es correcto.

Dice:
                  I ain't got no cigarettes

Debe decir:

                   Ain't got no cigarettes

La contracción coloquial (tirando a vulgar) "ain't" incluye de alguna misteriosa manera el "I"

            Bona nit


----------



## elroy

Vivero said:


> Dice:
> I ain't got no cigarettes
> 
> Debe decir:
> 
> Ain't got no cigarettes
> 
> La contracción coloquial (tirando a vulgar) "ain't" incluye de alguna misteriosa manera el "I"


 Me temo que eso no es cierto. 

"I ain't" es completamente correcto (en la lengua coloquial, desde luego), igual que "he ain't", "she ain't", etc.

El "I" se *puede* quitar a veces, pero no es obligatorio quitarlo.


----------



## xarruc

Hola

*sto·gy* or *sto·gie* (stō*'*gē) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




_n._, _pl._ *-gies*. 

A cheap cigar.
A roughly made heavy shoe or boot.
[After _Conestoga_, a village of southeast Pennsylvania.]


Short, but not too big around
Parla de la mida del cigar: és curt i no ample.


I ain't, he ain't, they ain't és perfectament bé (si vols parlar malament col·loquialment)


I ain't got no .... 

Gairbé s'ha convertit en un clixé per quan vols impersonar gent poc educada o gent amb un llenguatge molt antic i mal format


----------



## Vivero

Elroy y Xarruc: tenéis razón. Me equivoqué por confiar en la costumbre de verlo sin el "I". De hecho, las versiones que encuentro de la canción de marras  (King of the road) tienen el "I". Horrible pifia para mi colección ;-(


----------



## Mei

Vivero said:


> Elroy y Xarruc: tenéis razón. Me equivoqué por confiar en la costumbre de verlo sin el "I". De hecho, las versiones que encuentro de la canción de marras  (King of the road) tienen el "I". Horrible pifia para mi colección ;-(



Bah! Errare humanum est, no? Todos tenemos pifias,  Ánimo!

Mei


----------

